# I just witnessed thundersnow for the first time???



## janktoaster (Feb 13, 2014)

I had heard of it, though I had my doubts.. but wow, after getting 12 inches of snow today, about thirty minutes ago freezing rain started dumping from the sky. The wind picked up out of nowhere, and the most purple lightning I've ever seen flashed all over the snow, which probably helped in making it brighter, followed by some intense, window-rattling thunder. I imagine that this is what it looks like when the world ends, or something.

Global climate change is real, but for now I'll sit by the wood stove and drink my beer. Has anyone else witnessed thundersnow? Or any other crazy weather?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have seen upwards of 6 waterspouts on the horizon converging, morphing & changing. Where i was on my boat it was sunny but a few miles away was this black patch with insane funnels that were visible on radar.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn, that's fucking wild.. tops thundersnow. I saw one waterspout in the Mediterranean a few years ago, blew my mind.

Nature is a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2014)

I dont know, i am a bit jealous. Ive never heard of thunder snow until today. I want to see it but also really want it to stop snowing for the winter! Maybe another time.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 13, 2014)

My friend in New Haven just heard/saw it, so it might make its way in your direction.. I heard about it for the first time last week, and then it happened.


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeaaah. I have experienced thunder snow at least 3 times. It is really not common though and yet, really cool. Pun intended. Jealous you got to be in it. There is nothing cooler than watching the light from the lightning refracting off the snow flakes in the sky.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Man, it gave me the same feeling mountains do.. I dunno how to explain it


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 14, 2014)

The sensation of "epic shit going down"? That feeling right before a storm, when you can smell the fresh air? That tingling you get from listening to music that the lyrics hit you *just* right? I feel that must be on par with that feeling, it sometimes is for me.

For me, swimming in a lake during a thunderstorm is what thunder snow is like for me. I wish there were more mountains by me, that would be too cool.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Ugh, yeah.. swimming when it's raining and the water is warm and the air is cool and it's the weirdest sensation on your wet, exposed skin? Yeah. 

I like in the summer after one of those massive, torrential summer storms, when there's that odd, yellowish-orange glow in the air. Not necessarily magic/golden hour, but almost like a filter put over your field of vision


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah. around here, that yellow orange glow, or greenish, usually means a tornado could be coming. That and the following horizontal rain. In my opinion, that is the best time for swimming.


----------



## travelin (Feb 14, 2014)

experienced it once back in 89 I think. between little rock and Texarkana in a heavy snowstorm and went to thundering and lightning was flashing vividly. thought it was cool as hell.


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2014)

I've heard it once or twice in my lifetime - and not all in recent years. You know you're getting clobbered when it's a blizzard going on and you hear that!


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 14, 2014)

It just reinforces how powerful nature is. It blew my mind, I'd never thought I'd see it. We got destroyed- about 20 inches total and now it's super windy..

Stay warm everyone!!!


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 14, 2014)

dude thats like my typical monday morning.
i guess when youre not used to snow its a bit worse, but blizzards and thundersnow is intense.
but the all these people in the south complaining about 10 inches of snow is riddiculous


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol Tick, that is so true. We get so much snow here it is absolutely just the norm. Over by you, is it like here: 3 seasons of winter and 1 of thin ice?


----------



## eskimo (Feb 20, 2014)

Its thunder snowing north of milwaukee right now


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 20, 2014)

nice.


----------

